

Bodhi Linux 3.0.0 Release - x3qt
http://www.bodhilinux.com/2015/02/17/bodhi-linux-3-0-0-release/

======
x3qt
If you are looking to install Linux on an Acer C720 or HP 14″ Chromebook this
is the right distro for you. More info here –
[http://www.bodhilinux.com/w/selecting-the-correct-iso-
image/](http://www.bodhilinux.com/w/selecting-the-correct-iso-image/)

------
crudbug
I like the all Enlightenment stack - the ideas are all good. But, everytime I
install it, I run into some issue or other.

